# Adidas Techfit Funktionsshirt - welche Größe?



## Volc0m (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

unter meiner Safety Jacket würd ich gerne ein Funktionsshirt tragen.
Hab mir da schon das Adidas Techfit rausgesucht. Da ich es mir gerne Online bestellen würd, hätt ich gerne gewusst wie es denn so ausfällt.
Ich bin ca. 186 und normal bis dünn gebaut (man könnte es athletisch nennen ). Das Shirt darf ruhig, wie vorgesehen, auf der Haut anliegen.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit den Techfits? Würd mich freuen 


Gruß


----------



## Rossy (20. Juli 2009)

Ich bin 180 und figur naja sagen wir mal im Aufbau (Abbau) 
und ich hab XL liegt eng an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBB27 (20. Juli 2009)

nimm die selbe grösse wie normale tshirts ( ausser du bist nen hiphoper )))

die dinger sollen ja auch anliegen sonst haste den effekt net bzw ist das ding sinnlos


----------



## Volc0m (23. Juli 2009)

gut, dann wirds L 

Dank euch!

PS: Seid ihr zufrieden mit den Techfit Shirts?


----------



## Rossy (24. Juli 2009)

adidas 2X i.O
nike 1X umgetauscht weil defekt mal sehen wie lang das neue hält


----------



## BBB27 (24. Juli 2009)

ich hab auch 2 adidas und ein nike kann mich über keines beklagen


----------

